# Yikes -- is the R56 a piece of junk?



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Popular UK-based Mini2 board reporting problems with the R56...Doesn't sound like good news for US sales if these are for real:

http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/134447-gearbox-problems-rejection.html

On this thread, Paul Mullett, the major force behind Mini2, describes his problems with his early build (On mini2.com, Paul is sort of like what Jon is to Bimmerfest -- imagine Jon buying a new M3, then having it in the shop for 1/3 of the first two months of ownership - not good.)

http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-faults-fixes/134000-im-currently-without-my-s-due.html

Or should we expect BMW to have sorted out the early build problems by now:

http://www.mini2.com/forum/2nd-gen-...pers-purchased-after-february-1st-2007-a.html

I tell you, these threads had me stopped dead in my tracks...


----------

